# Coverting back from fixed bed to U shaped lounge



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

We want to convert our fixed rear bed back to its original U shaped lounge set up. Can anyone help us with measurements of the cushions?? The "area" our U shaped lounge will take up is 212cm wide by 160cm long.

Thanks in advance - tape measures at the ready!


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Sounds as though you are going to revamp the van. Sorry it didn't sell to realize the dream. Good luck with the mods.
Ian


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

It's ok Ian, in a way were glad she didnt sell... its such a mindfield finding a replacement. We'll just treat her to a makeover.


----------

